

JsPlumb - egonschiele
http://jsplumb.org

======
powertower
That's really cool because as the only reader of HN that's on Windows Vista
SP1 with IE8, I can confirm that this is the first graphical JS demo posted to
HN in the last 12 months that actually works on my setup.

~~~
simonw
Just out of interest, why are you still using such an ancient browser? Any
reason you haven't upgraded to Chrome or Firefox?

~~~
powertower
I develop software, and want to be right below the line of the average user
(25% of some segments of my market are still on XP).

Though am planning to update soon...

~~~
damncabbage
Have you considered using VMs for these environments (ie. XP, Vista)? You're
potentially leaving a chunk of your users out in the cold if it stops working
properly in Windows 7 / IE 9+ / Chrome / Firefox.

(I have no idea if you're doing web or application development.)

------
jachwe
Awesome. This looks really good. How is the performance with many elements?

Since i first used yahoo pipes, years ago, i have a project in mind where i
could use exactly this functionality.

I was always to lazy to give it a shot on my own, but i think now would be the
right time. I'll keep you updated.

Thank you.

~~~
swah
My guess is that the canvas rendering mode won't be affected by number of
objects like SVG does.

------
zenocon
I use jsPlumb here <http://live.daisyworks.com/editor.html>

It is a great way to make drag-n-drop widgets that work for pretty much any
browser. Simon has done an awesome job with this.

------
greendestiny
I used this and springy (<https://github.com/dhotson/springy>) to make a cool
force directed graph editor for state machines in a few days. Performance was
great really.

~~~
swah
Where is it? :)

~~~
greendestiny
I don't own the copyright to that code, but the springy and jsplumb part was
really just a few lines of code.

------
HarveyKandola
We recently used JsPlumb on a new product release that we are just about to
ship. Truly fantastic library with cross browser support.

Happy to put up a link when shipped so you can see JsPlumb in action.

------
pramodbiligiri
We use JsPlumb to lay out all our search results on DistilBio -
<http://goo.gl/PW3iu> It's a slick library

------
thatmiddleway
Amazed by how well it works on iPad.

------
hizanberg
Awesome have wanted something like this for a long time, just don't have the
mastery of JS to create it myself!

------
xorman
make sure to checkout <http://neyric.github.com/wireit/> if you like jsplumb

------
christensen_emc
This is awesome! Definitely using it!

------
pknight
somebody made a mindmapping application with this yet?

~~~
sprobertson
Yes, used this plus Backbone to make a nice spatial+hierarchical information
manager, pretty much a mind map.

~~~
jeremywen
do you have a link to that?

~~~
sprobertson
not at the moment but I'll let you know if I ever release it

